# Baby of 13months swallowed a Almond seed



## Aboorvaraja Ramar (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi,

My son of 13months swallowed a Almond nuts, which is hard.
He is playing good without any problem, should i need to consult a doctor or it should be fine.


----------



## hottmomma (May 8, 2006)

If he seems out if sorts, then I'd call but this to shall pass. Pun totally intended. My sister swallowed a penny once, came out in her diaper. Once my 2 yr old swallowed a piece of a plastic spoon. It was a very jagged piece and I took him to the ER and the Dr was like, he'll be fine. He was.


----------

